# Go watch our Moive! "Gamer"



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The largest film I worked on to date was "Gamer". They wanted a pack of Rotties but I could not get them on such short notice and not as many as they needed that could run together in a pack.
So I ended up using some of my dogs for the film, (If some of you don't know I animal wrangle in movies as part of my business) Vixen, Trinity, and Tempest.
They come running at the actor and....... sorry no spoilers!! lol
I worked with Gerard Butler and he was really cool but scared sh*tless of the dogs at first :rofl: it was a little funny because he plays a bada$$ on the film but was worried at first about the dogs.

It will be released on Sept 4th go see it!! I really hope our scene made the movie we spent all night shooting that darn scene! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope the scene makes it too!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OHHH!!! Thats exciting! I hope they make it in the movie too! Let us know if they do...Ill totally go see it and get all excited when I see em if they are!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I've seen the commercials, it looks really good, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Did you get a clip of your part just in case it didnt make it into the movie? Or would they not do that?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

looks really good. i just watched the the passengers. really good movie


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i wanted to see it before but pk if ur dogs scene make it in it let me know...ill be the first one buyig a ticket then


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im really hoping you don't have APBT acting aggressive in a major motion picture so the general public can keep buying into the "pit bulls are mean" hype


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

you are so cool!


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

I just watched the trailer and it looks like my kind of movie 

Cant wait to check it out


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

wheezie said:


> im really hoping you don't have APBT acting aggressive in a major motion picture so the general public can keep buying into the "pit bulls are mean" hype


Just watch the movie


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I can't wait to see.........


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

the movie looks great i hope they make it i'm gonna go see it whoohoo! the fiance will probly think it's great and insist we go bwahaha


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm stoked to watch it, but I'll be on the road the day it's release:roll:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wheezie said:


> im really hoping you don't have APBT acting aggressive in a major motion picture so the general public can keep buying into the "pit bulls are mean" hype


thats a really good point. im sure lisa is smarter than that.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i personally don't care if it's negative or not. It's the same shiz that's in every other movie that involves a "pit Bull". What other major motion picture do you know of that portrays the APBT in a positive light? None that I can think of. Lisa can't change the world you guys:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Just marked 9/4 on my things to do!


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

This is awesome i cant wait till it come out, im hoping they made it


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i was going to see this any way.................but now i have some thing to look for in this movie.....do your thing girl........


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

i might go watch this movie. 

if i see your dogs in there i'll scream out "i know those dogs suckas". xD


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> i personally don't care if it's negative or not. It's the same shiz that's in every other movie that involves a "pit Bull". What other major motion picture do you know of that portrays the APBT in a positive light? None that I can think of. Lisa can't change the world you guys:hammer::hammer::hammer:


why wouldn't you care if it was positive or not? People on this forum get slammed for having chains on there dogs because it looks bad for the breed... but we shouldn't care if an APBT is acting HA in a major motion picture that millions of people will see? No one has to change the world but we also don't have to add gas to the fire.

ps. little rascals had a dog that was good PR lol.

pss i dont think performance kennels would let her dogs show any thing that millions of the general public would see as HA because of how much she seems to love the breed.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i'd like to point out it's movie, not moive. hehehe unless you got a really heavy bronx accent hehehehe


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wheezie said:


> why wouldn't you care if it was positive or not? People on this forum get slammed for having chains on there dogs because it looks bad for the breed... but we shouldn't care if an APBT is acting HA in a major motion picture that millions of people will see? No one has to change the world but we also don't have to add gas to the fire.
> 
> ps. little rascals had a dog that was good PR lol.
> 
> pss i dont think performance kennels would let her dogs show any thing that millions of the general public would see as HA because of how much she seems to love the breed.


lmao you got me wayne. Well... after the 30s were there any other positive pup-stars?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This movie is not bad for APBT's but yea I have done several movies where the APBT's are junk yard dogs.
This is part of my business and not about the breed. If they call for an APBT in a junk yard, I happen to have several that will look like they will take a bite out of your a$$ even tho they are mush puppies. The movies "Love, Lies, Bleeding" and "Saint John of Las Vegas" called for an aggressive APBT hitting the chain link barking. Kaos got to bark at some really great actors, then off camera licked them to death!

Again if they asked for a rottie it would have been a rottie I used instead of an APBT. It is all business and I do plenty of PR with my dogs to make up for it. On the flim "No Country for Old Men" they filmed it here and had several scenes with APBT's but the problem was they used trainers from Los Angeles and the dogs were really HA and they had all kinds of issues on the set. THAT is when they really get a bad rep, I got a ton of phone calls asking if it was me on the set that had all the issues with the APBT's and people. It is important to have dogs of any breed but especially APBT's do what they need to on set with out being a liability to the crew. These is another small animal guy who has a bad rep because he low balls movie bids and bring untrained animals that can be dangerous. Those are the jerks in the industry that give small time wranglers like myself a bad name.
I have never had an issue on set, I bring in trained dogs that do what the director wants with minimal takes. APBT, GSD, Chihuahua, rats, cats, it does not matter what breed of dog or animal they want I provide them. As a by product my personal dogs have made it in the movies and have worked with some great actors. 

So yes I have done movies where Kaos was a junk yard dog guarding the junk yard and he also played a gangsters dog who goes after someone from behind a fence. If they did not used my trained dogs for that movie they would have got someone else to do it. I cannot change the mind of directors I just give them what they want. I also cannot change the minds of America by saying I will not use APBT's in a neg way by not bidding on that movie. The movie business also pays me very for small animals, live stock, cats, dogs, it's just business.

So like it or not that is part of my business, but I really do a lot of PR in my home state and for APBT's in general. My business does several large fundrasing events a year with providing demos and training seminars. I also have done Spay and neuter ads with some of my dogs on billboards and on TV. (not me but my dogs with celebrities) I have been honored by my city and they declared Pit Bull Day on August 16th 2008 in my honor, for fundraising efforts by my business at the event. That event was a lot of fun! We are doing it again this year in Oct. And many more thing in the public eye.
So that should give me some credit to do movies darn it!! lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I thought you said they did ask for a rotty! not one but a pack of rotties.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

probably a typo... if you noticed she brought a pack of dogs.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

The largest film I worked on to date was "Gamer". They wanted a pack of Rotties but I could not get them on such short notice and not as many as they needed that could run together in a pack.
So I ended up using some of my dogs for the film, (If some of you don't know I animal wrangle in movies as part of my business) Vixen, Trinity, and Tempest.
They come running at the actor and....... sorry no spoilers!! lol

That was her first post.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

it really sounds like a sweet gig lisa props.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

For that movie yes they originally wanted Rotties but only gave me 2 days warning they needed my services. I could not get them that fast and offered my dogs as an alternative. I was really nervous with this movie and we brought many break sticks with us! They have 3 APBT's running together in drive after a target (not the actor me with a toy) They run out of a tunnel in the dark and across the lawn of a mansion. I really thought I was going to have a dog fight but my girls behaved themselves.
I would have loved to have more time and use some Rotties for that movie, I think they would have had a better look for the movie.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I reread what she posted and she was using the same breed as an example for the other movies she mentioned in the last post


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I thought you said they did ask for a Rottie! not one but a pack of Rotties.


OH I see what you were talking about, what I meant was with my second post is if they asked for a rottie for the junk yard dog scenes or another breed I would have provided one. I was talking about the other movies I did not Gamer. Sorry that was confusing...... clear as mud? lol


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

good for you getting a gig like this!!!
we were planning on seeing the movie anyways but i just have more intention to!!

the PR you do for the breed outweighs any scene in any movie. IMO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

megz said:


> good for you getting a gig like this!!!
> we were planning on seeing the movie anyways but i just have more intention to!!
> 
> the PR you do for the breed outweighs any scene in any movie. IMO


Thanks, I have ppl really get mad but you know, you can't please everyone.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Did anyone get a chance to see the movie yet? I know it just came out but I figured someone may have gone to see it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

wheezie said:


> im really hoping you don't have APBT acting aggressive in a major motion picture so the general public can keep buying into the "pit bulls are mean" hype


I see where you're coming from... Either way by the dogs being in a major motion film & acting on command should emphasize how well trained the APBT breed can be.

That's what I'd think anyway & hopefully others would too(?).


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> i personally don't care if it's negative or not. It's the same shiz that's in every other movie that involves a "pit Bull". What other major motion picture do you know of that portrays the APBT in a positive light? None that I can think of. Lisa can't change the world you guys:hammer::hammer::hammer:


The Little Rascals - Petey is an APBT
Homeward Bound - Chance
Dog Whisperer - Daddy

Other Famous Pit Bulls
*
Popsicle *is the number one US customs dog. She was found in a freezer during a drug raid by Buffalo police in 1997. They found Popsicle as a 5 month old puppy, who quickly became a favorite. He graduated his training at the Canine Enforcement Training Center in Front Royal, Virginia, and went to work with his handler, J.J., in Texas.

*RCA* is a certified hearing dog in Alaska

*Tahoe, Cheyenne, and Dakota* are all search and rescue dogs in Sacramento, California. The three pit bulls worked none stop at the World Trade Center and Pentagon after 9/11.

Celebrity Owned Pit bulls
# Theodore Roosevelt
# Abraham Lincoln
# Woodrow Wilson
# General George Patton
# Helen Keller
# Jamie Foxx
# Rachael Ray
# Jon Stewart
# Ken Howard
# Jessica Biel
# Jessica Alba
# Kevin Federline
# Pink

I'm Glad Video by JESSICA - MySpace Video


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i think thats great you got your dogs in a big movie. i dont waste money on movies tickets. but i will download it and check it out for all the people thinking its bad press. its a movie its in the script. put yall hater cups down and be happy for someone
good job pk


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

nah me and jaime will probably see it soon... cant wait to see those dogs lisa!


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, so the movie is out now. Did the dogs make it in?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IDK I have not seen it yet, I am sure someone on here will see it so we are all waiting....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i saw it!
very gory.....

and i didn't see any dogs. i had to get up for a potty break, but it didn't seem like a time when dogs would be coming onto the screen or else i wouldn't have gotten up. agh.

im depressed! thats the only reason i wanted to see the movie... im not much for EXTREME gore.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I was a consultant for a movie that was financed by Ben Afleck and Matt Damon starring mike Mcdonald from mad tv and the gay dude from greys anatomy. it was called "Doubting Riley" during filming. but when it hit the sundance film fest, it was called "outing riley"! A coming out story. Nothing what I expected haha but a funny movie for sure. there were hundreds of hours filming for a 90 min movie


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe it will be in ther DVD directors cut?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well the actor comes to a mansion and when he is outside that is when the dogs run at him, it is really quick and I am hoping it made it in but maybe not. So if you saw the part where he went to the mansion then my dogs did not make the cut. Bummer


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Darn it! We just watched gamer and they cut our part out! oh well this was a small part and the only wranglers that made the cut were the ones that handled birds and a small mutt in one shot in the society game. Bummer! At least we got to meet Gerald Butler and work with him. He was really nice a little worried about the dogs till they covered him in kisses Trinity kept jumping on him off camera!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

um... i <3 gerard butler. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous. i'd jump him! as long as he talks without his accent.......


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah I regret not coping a feel! LMAO


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

HOOOOOW did I miss this thread????? and BAD, BAD, BAD Lisa.. BAD LISA... Next time you have a freakin cool role to throw the dogs in and your going you will take me so I can meet gerald butler or any other fine male actor.  I will behave...I promise...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah Lisa next time you're up there with Gerard Butler

or Josh Holloway
or Chris Pine
or Zachary Pinto

HIT ME UP CUZ I AM COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

im disappointed in you. you didn't cop a feel? WHY NOT
oh, the horror... he just needed to be felt up.... :hammer: lmao


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Ah, I just watched this movie. I wish I could have saw your dogs in it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> i personally don't care if it's negative or not. It's the same shiz that's in every other movie that involves a "pit Bull". What other major motion picture do you know of that portrays the APBT in a positive light? None that I can think of. Lisa can't change the world you guys:hammer::hammer::hammer:


Yes I think one person can change the world and many have....Nelson Mandela, Martin Luther King, Rosa Parks, Chief Joseph, John F. Kennedy, Malcome X, Stalin, Adolf Hitler are a few that come to mind.

It is great that she trains dogs and can have them in movies but really these dogs need to be shown in a postive light.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Yes I think one person can change the world and many have....Nelson Mandela, Martin Luther King, Rosa Parks, Chief Joseph, John F. Kennedy, Malcome X, Stalin, Adolf Hitler are a few that come to mind.
> 
> It is great that she trains dogs and can have them in movies but really these dogs need to be shown in a postive light.


LOL tell that to Diane Jessup. I guess Diane is ok letting her dog chase and snarl and snap at kids. I cant even tell you where the dogs were lol I have watched it 3 times and it must just be a short shot because I missed it. I am going to watch it again.

You cant say lisa shouldn't do it but be ok with Diane doing it that would be hypocritical. Heck Diane is letting her pit bulls go with cops to attack people in real life is that shedding them in a good light? :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

grabbin my popcorn and my rawhide !


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> grabbin my popcorn and my rawhide !


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

LMFAO KG... OMG I love that pic HHAAAA.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

gamer said:


> LOL tell that to Diane Jessup. I guess Diane is ok letting her dog chase and snarl and snap at kids. I cant even tell you where the dogs were lol I have watched it 3 times and it must just be a short shot because I missed it. I am going to watch it again.
> 
> You cant say lisa shouldn't do it but be ok with Diane doing it that would be hypocritical. Heck Diane is letting her pit bulls go with cops to attack people in real life is that shedding them in a good light? :hammer::hammer::hammer:


As soon as you find it let me know. Yes I know that Diane uses her dogs in raids...police raids that is...That is a little different than a Junk Yard dog don'tcha think. But hey you know it all.

I'll be waiting on that clip.....I want to see it.


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw this movie, but i do not remember the dog part.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So do you have a title???? How the heck can I watch it when I don't know what I'm suppose to watch.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> um... i <3 gerard butler. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous. i'd jump him! as long as he talks without his accent.......


Megan

I love Gerald Butler so much that I have him tattooed on my Left arm as Leonidas embracing Medusa....

He was SO ...... HOT in the movie 300 .. I saw it three times in a row w/ my tattoo artist and a few other tattooist ... just couldnt get enough


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

O dude. I thought 300 was awesome. I burned it and put it on repeat lol. Great movie, he was awesome.. mmm mmm mmm


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Megan
> 
> I love Gerald Butler so much that I have him tattooed on my Left arm as Leonidas embracing Medusa....
> 
> He was SO ...... HOT in the movie 300 .. I saw it three times in a row w/ my tattoo artist and a few other tattooist ... just couldnt get enough


OMG girl your crazy! but that is really cool you have him tattooed! Yeah he is a total hotty in 300 I didn't snap who he was for a while with all his clothes on! lol


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> OMG girl your crazy! but that is really cool you have him tattooed! Yeah he is a total hotty in 300 I didn't snap who he was for a while with all his clothes on! lol


Oh Lisa when I was looking for the right GOD to be the one to hold my Medusa (I have been a Medusa fan since I was 5, always wanted her tattooed on me) I could not find the right god, my tattooist drew me guys after guys and nothing stuck .. but then I saw that movie with him and oh my GOD I was totally hooked.... He is a GOD!!!! YUMMY YUMMY

I will get a photo of it and post it for ya


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah its called the Good Son The dog chases teh kids down a dock thing then they get out the gate and the kids stand there and the dog looks freakin rabid snarling and snapping let me see if I can find a clip for you.

i am not old or anything but this was the first movie I ever saw with a pit bull so clearly trying to attack someone and it was pretty long, usually you see a flash this was a whole seen with the junkyard type dog trying to attack KIDS

And really not much difference to me a pit bull attacking someone criminal or not I dont like. I know know it all lol I just know that I feel pit bulls should not be use to threaten or attack people.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Here you go it is clipped down but it is around the 1 min mark





it makes me sick to even watch


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Let's stay on topic, please. The Diana Jessup and the Good Son thing are in other threads, no need to carry them across the board.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

gamer said:


> And really not much difference to me a pit bull attacking someone criminal or not I dont like. I know know it all lol I just know that I feel pit bulls should not be use to threaten or attack people.


In theory then if you are so worried about how the general public percieves APBT's then perhaps you should change your profile name and get rid of the lunging dog avatar. My fist impression of you "gamer" is that you pride yourself in having D/A dogs....Correct???? 
If someone dosent have the good god giving sence to know a movie is a movie...actors are actors , human and animal alike, then they have bigger problems!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

CallieBum73 said:


> In theory then if you are so worried about how the general public percieves APBT's then perhaps you should change your profile name and get rid of the lunging dog avatar. My fist impression of you "gamer" is that you pride yourself in having D/A dogs....Correct????
> If someone dosent have the good god giving sence to know a movie is a movie...actors are actors , human and animal alike, then they have bigger problems!


Actually my username is in reference of me liking to play video games (xbox and wow) so in I am a gamer lol. My dog is not lunging at a person thank you very much. I pride myself on being a good human being.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

gamer said:


> Actually my username is in reference of me liking to play video games (xbox and wow) so in I am a gamer lol. My dog is not lunging at a person thank you very much. I pride myself on being a good human being.


Then I guess that shows you that people percieve things the way they want and not always as intended.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

CallieBum73 said:


> Then I guess that shows you that people percieve things the way they want and not always as intended.


:rofl::rofl: ok so in that line of thought should we assume that you live in california on the streets as a bum? Come on you are grasping I assume you think the video was fine because diane did it.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

gamer said:


> :rofl::rofl: ok so in that line of thought should we assume that you live in california on the streets as a bum? Come on you are grasping I assume you think the video was fine because diane did it.


My line of thought is a movie is a movie..created in a controlled environment and this is just silly. I say way to go to the trainer for having such a great dog(s) that can behave on cue in front of a camera and strangers..awesome job!!!!! 
I have never heard of Diane until recently and dont know enough to form an opinion.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

CallieBum73 said:


> My line of thought is a movie is a movie..created in a controlled environment and this is just silly. I say way to go to the trainer for having such a great dog(s) that can behave on cue in front of a camera and strangers..awesome job!!!!!
> I have never heard of Diane until recently and dont know enough to form an opinion.


Did you watch the video? You think that is good because the dog is trained? :hammer::hammer: its a lost cause never mind lol


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well obviously The Good Son didnt traumatize you so much into not owning the breed..my goodness.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

im confused he wasnt talking about himself in general he was talking about the public eye when it comes to this breed being shown in a negative light. But really it doesnt matter. People are going to think what they want to think, a movie or book wont change that all it does is highlight the situation and blows it over the top. If it wasnt books, movies, ect it will be something else guaranteed.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*good job!!!*

so lisa can I have your kids "paw-digraphs" since they are gonna be famous and now!! SSOOOO COOOLLL!!!!:clap::woof:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

i watched Gamer last month, i didn't see your part, that was the only reason i watched it lol. And Ludacris was okay, but i wanted to see the dogs not him


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

yea same here


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a copy of this movie on my hard drive. I thought the movie wasn't as good as the trailers made it seem..

Anyone know where the scene is? I can look for it and post screen shots.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Our part was cut out of the movie. There were several scenes that were cut on his way to the mansion.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Our part was cut out of the movie. There were several scenes that were cut on his way to the mansion.


 sorry to hear! The movie wasn't all that great anyway!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was disappointed too, I thought it was going to be better the way they carried on about it.


----------

